# Monsoon RS400 Misting - Anyone have experience with one?



## ryubui (Aug 21, 2014)

I've been looking into misting systems and ended up purchasing a Monsoon rs400.

Anyone own one of these? I read up amazon reviews and there seems to be a lot of people mentioning the timer malfunctioning :l
Was wondering if there was just a lot of unlucky people or if this is true.


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

I picked one up a few years ago. The timer crapped out after about 6 months and it just started misting randomly. I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Had two of them and the timer did go out on both of them. I was able to continue using them by purchasing a digital timer, I think the timer was around 12.00 dollars at Walmart. I use a mistking on my other tanks great product.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I heard that was true, particularly of the older model. I have one of the newer models that I have used for almost a year with four nozzles and, for the most part, it has worked fine. With that said, I am also running the MistKing and like it much better. While it may not be as aesthetically pleasing, it is a more solid product. I have gone through multiple nozzles from the Monsoon and never had an issue with the MistKing. Also, the spray from the MistKing nozzle is a finer, wider mist. Additionally, the standard MistKing pump can accommodate up to 20 nozzles and is much more flexible and customizable, and the Monsoon can only handle six with very little flexibility. Overall, the MistKing is a better product and will better serve you if you are using it for multiple vivs...IMHO.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Mistking all day. Monsoon is crap. You'll be glad you paid for the best quality and Marty is really awesome with customer service!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

I bought a monsoon about two months ago, as I only have one terrarium and I thought the MistKing would be a little overkill (plus I got it on sale for 70$). Then I bought a MistKing seconds timer and re-wired the inside of the monsoon to bypass the built in timer and instead run off the MistKing seconds timer. Loving this setup so far, and have had zero issues with it


----------



## MoCarp (Dec 3, 2013)

rewire???? please explain...also using digital timer with the monsoon..is rewiring required?.
...


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

MoCarp said:


> rewire???? please explain...also using digital timer with the monsoon..is rewiring required?.
> ...


No rewiring with a standard digital timer. This is just a digital version of the standard on/off timer that you can grab at any hardware store. You set the mister to "on" and plug it into the timer. Program the timer and plug that into the wall...

I have one "non dart" frog vivarium and am setting up something for darts right now. I have decided to not rush into a misting system. I actually like hand misting my current setup and don't think doing it for two is going to be an issue. It allows me some time every evening to look in and check on everybody.

I would think it's time to buy a mister when your collection grows to the point where it becomes a chore to do it by hand.

Obviously those who live in super dry climates, have frogs with advanced requirements, travel frequently, etc may have special needs. Extenuating circumstances notwithstanding, it seems to me like automating just a viv or three is a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

I've had my Monsoon for about a year. I don't have any issues with the actual misting, but I do wish I went with a mistking. I will likely upgrade in a few months.

I have no issues with the timer, but the suction cups are terrible. 3 months ago one came undone and the rubber tubing landed on a brom with some spines.

Now when the mister goes off water sprays everywhere. It still gets the job done, but it's annoying. I haven't upgraded yet because I'd have to remove the glass lid on the tank and make a new one- I'm too lazy for that.


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

It's important to make sure that no water trickles back down to the top of the monsoon, but as long as it's set up properly, it should last you quite a while.

Much like the less expensive incubators that work great if you upgrade the thermostat, the Monsoon works well and is simpler to set up than the mist king. If you want to, you can just plug in the mist king timer, and not even worry about it at all. 

-Jen


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

MoCarp said:


> rewire???? please explain...also using digital timer with the monsoon..is rewiring required?.
> ...


No re-wiring is not necessary, but I read a ton of reviews about the timer going bad and flooding tanks/burning the pump out, so the modification I did just gives me a little piece of mind because the MistKing timer is much more reliable than the built in one. The mod only took about 10 min, and so far I am really liking this combo


----------



## ryubui (Aug 21, 2014)

So in conclusion, i should put my monsoon mister on a timer and not use the timer already built in to prevent myself from breaking the timer in the first place...pretty stupid if you ask me. I would go with a mist king but im on a tight budget of course and because i got the unit for $50 brand new :x. Not to mention the mistking looks like it has a better spray nozzle.

Am i able to hook on a mist king nozzle to the monsoon unit? I would definitely consider buying a nozzle from them.


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

I think you could.... I remember reading on another thread that someone had swapped out the stock monsoon nozzles and replaced them with wide angle nozzles.


----------

